# People working with roughies?



## ElapidHooks (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone is or knows someone working with rough scaled pythons (Morelia carinata)?

Not looking to buy atm but possibly over the next few months.


----------



## Licespray (Nov 12, 2021)

I guess no one has rough scales, hey?


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 12, 2021)

Yeah... besides u


----------



## Licespray (Nov 13, 2021)

But can’t help with any of ya requests or questions unfortunately.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Nov 13, 2021)

):<


----------



## JnJs Pythons and Monitors (Feb 28, 2022)

Hi ElapidHooks . I bred my first clutch of Roughies this season


----------



## bianca jones (Mar 1, 2022)

ElapidHooks said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone is or knows someone working with rough scaled pythons (Morelia carinata)?
> 
> Not looking to buy atm but possibly over the next few months.


Hey mate, got a pair that seems to be gravid at the moment, getting our female xray’d to confirm, can I help you with anything?? Cheers


----------



## _Alex_ (Mar 2, 2022)

Hi ElapidHooks, I have a group of rough scale pythons. I got one clutch out of them late last year. Still working on getting them all feeding properly.


----------



## elfwing_m (Mar 3, 2022)

I had but never bred. Understand they are not hard to breed and do it without much effort. 
just not enough people that have them and those that do don’t sell enough?


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 3, 2022)

elfwing_m said:


> I had but never bred. Understand they are not hard to breed and do it without much effort.
> just not enough people that have them and those that do don’t sell enough?


There are plenty around. Not that many people breed them because they aren't especially valuable and they're a lot of work to get feeding. They're one of the more tedeious species I've worked with. Interesting snakes and there are always people wanting them but they don't pay much and some individuals take months to feed reliably, and some stay a bit finicky forever.


----------



## _Alex_ (Mar 4, 2022)

Sdaji said:


> There are plenty around. Not that many people breed them because they aren't especially valuable and they're a lot of work to get feeding. They're one of the more tedeious species I've worked with. Interesting snakes and there are always people wanting them but they don't pay much and some individuals take months to feed reliably, and some stay a bit finicky forever.


Got to agree with Sadji. They aren't super common, but there's still plenty around. Breeding is reasonably easy. I cool mine and pair in August/September. Hatchlings are difficult to get going though. I've got a couple that are about three months old and still haven't taken a feed on their own. The price seems to be improving. I've seen some people charging as much as $600 for them now.


----------



## Sdaji (Mar 7, 2022)

Yeah, as you say, the price has gone up. I think because of the hassle involved in getting the hatchlings started everyone stopped bothering, which increased the prices, but I suspect there will be more people pairing them up in the coming season because of the higher prices, causing lower prices.

As they say, the best cure for high prices is high prices.


----------



## ElapidHooks (Mar 7, 2022)

Thanks for all the replies guys! I appreciate it! Sorry it took me so long to respond. I'm not really after much more information on them as they seem pretty simple to keep and breed, thanks for everyone's kind words though! I truly do appreciate it!


----------

